# dairy detox reactions?



## mommaklo (Jul 15, 2010)

I took ds to his dr about 2 wks ago and they told me he has "pre ecsema" and I should cut out wheat and dairy. I already dont eat wheat as it bothers me, so I figured I would give it a try. I have been wanting to cut dairy for awhile, just to see how I feel. Cutting wheat two years ago made me feel AWESOME. And right away, too. So being O+ blood type that supposedly does better without wheat or dairy, I thought I might feel as good. WRONG. I feel terrible. My head is congested, and I blow my nose about 40 times a day. Twice I have had headaches so bad that blowing my nose was terrifying. I made the mistake of eating a piece of cheesecake 2 days ago and that just made everything worse. I guess my question is: Does everyone go through this when cutting dairy? I know it is a common irritant in breastmilk, and I have heard of many people over the years discussing it, I just cant remember who now. I dont feel like I ate that much before, but Im sure Im grossly underestimating it. I do like cheese, and ice cream was my and dhs evening treat while I was preg. Just wondering if Im alone it this......mucous.


----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

I had no symptoms whatsoever when I cut dairy out. When I cut gluten out - I had diahhrea. But I was also recovering from a lap for endo (my first surgery ever) and almost wondered if I had a little C Diff if they gave me antibiotics. It's hard to tell what was what. We cut dairy out for my son and his ped warned me it can be like opiate withdrawl.


----------



## mommaklo (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats funny you should mention that, I just read online yesterday that they have found morphine in cheese?! Dont know how legit this info is but I believe it. What a vice grip cheese has on me!!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

No clue, but I'm interested in hearing answers.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

You definitely can have a withdrawal from dairy and gluten, because if your body isn't processing them correctly you get a kind-of opium effect from the incomplete proteins. For me, that withdrawal was more emotional/behavioral than physical though. Honestly, dairy usually _causes_ congestion, so it's a little surprising that it would start when you cut out dairy.

I'm curious- did you replace your dairy with something else? Like soy?? Many people that have issues with dairy also have issues with soy.... which makes it hard, because that's what a lot of people use to replace dairy.

(Also, you might want to ask in the Allergy forum too!)

I think it's fantastic (and amazing!!) that you have a doctor knowledgeable about food allergies/intolerances though.


----------



## mommaklo (Jul 15, 2010)

When I cut dairy, I went out and bought a couple cartons of alternative milk, but definitely no soy. I bought coconut milk (drinkable milk, not what comes in the cans), hemp milk, and almond milk. I worked thru the coconut, and am now on the hemp. Both are things Ive had before so I know its not allergies to them. I read in an online search that when you cut out dairy you can expel up to a pound of mucous. Im sketch to believe anything I randomly read and figured this would be a good place to ask where I trust answers! Yes, for being unsatisfied with other aspescts of ds pediatricians office, I am at least comforted that they didnt hand me yet another sample of aquafor


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Those were yeast die-off symptoms for me, and I did get them when I went off dairy and gluten.


----------



## nicky85 (Jul 10, 2010)

I haven't had issues with eliminating dairy (mucous and congestion went away nicely), but my husband has. He was a dairy ADDICT. He could down an entire gallon of milk. When he went off dairy he was miserable. His head hurt, he was irritable and tired and craved dairy products constantly. I don't remember if he had congestion, but he might have. At the time, he said it felt like the hardest thing he had ever done. However, he started feeling better after a little while. We have been off dairy for almost two years now and he has no desire to go back, because he feels so much better. I've started losing my desire for dairy products now. When I have them, they just don't taste very good to me. Your body uses the mucous to flush out toxins, so what might be happening is that your body is trying to rid itself of past junk. Everyone else has given very good info on this topic! Do not replace the dairy with soy as that can cause problems all on its own, food can act like a drug in your system, and yes you may be experiencing candida die-off too. Rather than trying to find a milk substitute, I recommend putting more raw fruits and veggies in your diet. This helped my husband a lot. He started doing green smoothies (leafy greens and fruit in a blender) and felt much better.


----------



## mommaklo (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks for all the info!
I only use "milk" in coffee and a little on my oatmeal each morning. I am a huge fan of green smoothies. I have also been doing herbal teas like dandelion to support my liver through all of this. Could be candida, ive started doing more coconut oil lately too, and I know that can kill candida too. Would have never done dairy while pregnant if I knew it disagreed with me this much!


----------

